# Details of If I Were In a Sealed Room With a Girl I'd Probably XXX



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 5, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			
				Andriasang said:
			
		

> D3 Publisher made official non-Famitsu announcement today of If I Were in a Sealed Room With a Girl I'd Probably XXX. The announcement included a bunch of new screens, which you can see here, and a bunch of new details, which I've summed up below.
> 
> You play as a high school student named Kouhei. The game is split into two worlds, the "sealed room world" and the real world.
> In the real world, Kouhei is a student who has the hots for three girls at his school. There's Kasumi Akishino, a shy girl who's in Kouhei's class. There's Tsubasa Itou, the most popular girl at school, who's said to have turned down over 100 boys. And there's Kokoro Tougo, Kouhei's childhood friend and two years his junior.
> ...



Source: http://andriasang.com/comyt1/
Official site: http://www.d3p.co.jp/jktoxx_3ds/pc.html
The main reason I posted this was to get opinions. Personally, I laughed at the title of the game.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 5, 2011)

I loled at it, I have seen screenies and details of the game but passed it by to post up about Conception.

That game is impossible to play unless you can both read and write in Japanese.  Avoid this if you can't do both.

It looks good but I don't really import many adventure games and this one doesn't impress as much as maybe something like Love Plus.


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Avoid this if you can't do both.


Well people don't have a choice unless they buy a Japanese 3DS...


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Nov 5, 2011)

"If I Were In a Sealed Room With a Girl I'd Probably XXX"  *Goes to official site and sees: "Rating: cero"


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 5, 2011)

I laughed.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

The fuck?!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2011)

I want this game already.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 5, 2011)

This game.. O_O


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 5, 2011)

The game has a misleading title.
When will there be an X rated 3DS game?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 5, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The game has a misleading title.
> When will there be an X rated 3DS game?



Although CERO has a Z rating and uses it, it's only for games with the heaviest violence and criminal themes, an X rated game in Japan wouldn't happen on a console since no one will license it and market for these on consoles are dismal at best, now PC it would be the opposite.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 5, 2011)

how the hell do they get away with making these games and on the 3ds wtf ninty how are you approving this?!?!?


----------



## chyyran (Nov 5, 2011)

What the..

Is this what they meant by "hardcore"?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> how the hell do they get away with making these games and on the 3ds wtf ninty how are you approving this?!?!?



Because Nintendo is run by old men and they have desires for a young girl.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The game has a misleading title.
> When will there be an X rated 3DS game?



Never. Nintendo has a strict Violence/Sex-related games policy,  it's EXTREMELY hard to push through that kind of content on their consoles.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> I loled at it, I have seen screenies and details of the game but passed it by to post up about Conception.
> 
> *That game is impossible to play unless you can both read and write in Japanese.  Avoid this if you can't do both.*
> 
> It looks good but I don't really import many adventure games and this one doesn't impress as much as maybe something like Love Plus.


The writing portion looks all hiragana, so I guess I won't have problems. 
As for reading, I can read some and use context clues to fill in the blanks for the rest (mostly, difficult kanji), so I guess no problems there.

I wonder why this image shows two bubbles to write, though...

Now, the only thing I need is a 3ds and a way to obtain this game without my parents noticing.
Seriously, this game is enough incentive to make me buy a 3ds...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Now, the only thing I need is a 3ds and a way to obtain this game without my parents noticing.
> Seriously, this game is enough incentive to make me buy a 3ds...



3DS is region locked. Take that in mind before you Import a [JAP] game.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Now, the only thing I need is a 3ds and a way to obtain this game without my parents noticing.
> ...


Yup, I'm intending to get a Japanese 3ds if possible.  

If not... ;O;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 5, 2011)

You actually plan on getting a 3DS just for this game? I doubt the box art will have anything your parents would mind on it. Other than the title but they wouldn't be able to read that,right?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 5, 2011)

ron975 said:


> What the..
> 
> Is this what they meant by "hardcore"?






Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > The game has a misleading title.
> ...


I thought they was getting less strict over time?

@firegrey 

Why do you want a x rated game..., just look on the internet for that kind of content.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 5, 2011)

EZ-Megaman said:


> You actually plan on getting a 3DS just for this game? I doubt the box art will have anything your parents would mind on it. Other than the title but they wouldn't be able to read that,right?


Unfortunately, they can read it... ;O;
My parents are Asian, but I live/grew up in America.
I'll try to keep it hid somewhere secure. 

Also, I did say this is incentive, but I'm looking forward to other 3ds games as well. KH3D, Senran Kagura and a few more looks interesting.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2011)

What the hell is this game and why is it rated Cero? lol


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 6, 2011)

If you read the details, it doesn't seem that perverted. Title misleads you though
If you check the official site on a 3DS, you can see the pictures in 3D. The game really needs anti aliasing though


----------



## smile72 (Nov 6, 2011)

This game doesn't look that interesting. But nonetheless I don't see it leaving Japan.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha best title EVER! Interesting hype but not so much for the game yea


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 6, 2011)

probably already been said, but only in japan.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > The game has a misleading title.
> ...


yet they allow games like this and others where you can feel up girls!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd play this game just for the title alone


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 6, 2011)

So this is why we don't get more violent and/or more grown-up games on Nintendo systems....Nintendo thinks hardcore must mean porn...


----------



## Issac (Nov 6, 2011)

I've noticed that they often use XXX as a way of writing "something" or "..." or "dot dot dot".
Like: "If I were in a sealed room with a girl, I'd probably ..."

Like the manga/anime title XXXHolic... It stands for ...-holic as in "something-holic" or "anything-holic"


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 6, 2011)

You may be right about that as you could tell the girl to do stuff like picking up a vaccum cleaner (to use one of the article's examples)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2011)

EZ-Megaman said:


> You may be right about that as you could tell the girl to do stuff like picking up a vaccum cleaner (to use one of the article's examples)


i have some way better ideas of what she can pick up


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2011)

It's an... interesting idea at least, but I can't see this controlling very well. If it doesn't work %100 correctly, then the player is just going to spend a lot of time hating the idiot characters that can't follow simple commands.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 7, 2011)

Issac said:


> I've noticed that they often use XXX as a way of writing "something" or "..." or "dot dot dot".
> Like: "If I were in a sealed room with a girl, I'd probably ..."
> 
> Like the manga/anime title XXXHolic... It stands for ...-holic as in "something-holic" or "anything-holic"


Yup, you're conceptually correct. The actual Japanese title has two circles instead of XXX, which usually represents censoring (i.e. the asterisk in f*ck) or when you want to signify a fill-in-the-blank (i.e. "If I Were in a Sealed Room With A Girl, I'd Probably [blank]")


----------



## sputnix (Nov 7, 2011)

*looks a title* 

*looks at picture of the girls in the game and realize their underaged*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2011)

sputnix said:


> *looks at picture of the girls in the game and realize their underaged*


it's japan


----------



## omatic (Nov 7, 2011)

This is pretty silly, but if it's the kind of game that'll keep the 3DS afloat, then I wish it good sales. The title either doesn't translate well, or is near the top of the list of worst video game titles ever.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 7, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Issac said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that they often use XXX as a way of writing "something" or "..." or "dot dot dot".
> ...


What a way to stir up curiosity and generate sales

I bet many people would buy this thinking it was about something else


----------

